# Das DV Gerät steht nicht zur Verfügung



## ziriander (23. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

sowohl mit Premiere6 als auch mit Windows Movie Maker bekomme ich keinen Kontakt zum Viedeorecorder. Es kommt die Meldung "Das DV Gerät steht nicht zur Verfügung". Ich habe es sowohl mit Scart als auch mit TV Antennenkabel versucht und alle Anschlüsse mehrfach überprüft. Woran könnte das liegen. 
(Bin noch ein echter neuling auf dem Gebiet.)

merci vor help
ziriander


----------



## Tim C. (24. Mai 2003)

Das wird an folgendem liegen:

1) Ein normaler Videorekorder ist kein DV-Gerät, also hast du auch keine Chance, diesen als DV-Gerät anzusprechen.
2) Wenn dieser Videorekorder denn ein DV-Gerät wäre, so könntest du ihn weder per Scart-, noch per TV-Kabel anschließen, sondern lediglich mit einem DV aka Firewire aka IEEE 1394 Kabel an deine Firewire/IEEE1394 Karte (die du natürlich zuvor im PC eingebaut haben musst ) anschließen.

Aufnahme vom Videorekorder geht i.d.R. nur analog über einen TV-In an Grafik- oder Fernsehkarten, oder aber über eine analoge Videoschnittkarte.


----------



## ziriander (24. Mai 2003)

Ich habe natürlich eine TV Karte eingebaut. Cinergy 400 von Terratec. Ist sicher nicht das Absolute aber für den Anfang sollte es eigentlich reichen. 
Sie hat einen Videoanschluß und einen TV-Anschluß. Sie wurde als neue Hardware erkannt und der Treiber sauber installiert. (Wenn ich winnXP glauben darf)


----------



## Tim C. (25. Mai 2003)

Ja dann klopp den Videorekorder an den Eingang der Fernsehkarte und auf gehts.


----------



## ziriander (25. Mai 2003)

Ich habe alle Ein und Ausgänge, die möglich waren schon Probiert.
es geht nichts.


----------



## Tim C. (25. Mai 2003)

Ja du kannst natürlich auch nicht so tun, als ob das ein DV Gerät wäre und unter Premier oder Co versuchen "vom DV-Gerät" zu capturen. Du musst dann mit entsprechender anderer Software für das analoge Capturen arbeiten. Welche dazu geeignet ist, kann ich dir leider im Moment nicht sagen, da ich selber noch nie analog gecaptured habe. Ich habe aber gehört, dass es mit Virtual Dub irgendwie gehen soll.


----------



## ziriander (25. Mai 2003)

Na so langsam verstehe ich das. Bedeutet DV irgendwas mit Digital? und das V? Wofür steht das?  Na das kann ja noch heiter werden. 

Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich mir mal eine externe TV Karte geborgt und getestet und das hat geklappt (sogar mit Premiere). Keine Ahnung warum.

Merci schon mal
werde weiter mein Glück versuchen
ziriander


----------



## Tim C. (25. Mai 2003)

DV = Digital Video, ist eine Komprimierungsmethode von Video, die von den gleichnamigen DV-Cameras verwendet wird, um Video in sehr guter Qualität auf trotzdem recht kleinen Kasetten unterzubringen, dies wird geschafft, indem das Video digital gespeichert wird.

Das mit der exterenen TV-Karte kann eventuell funktioniert haben, wenn diese als DV Gerät fungierte und das analoge Eingangssignal entweder digitalisiert hat, oder dem DV-Eingang zumindest vorgegaukelt hat, dass es sich um ein digitales Signal handelt, wobei ich da eher auf das erste tippen würde.

Wenn du in Google nach Video "analog capturen" suchst, dann wirst du u.a. die folgenden Seiten finden, die dir bei deinem Problem sicherlich weiterhelfen:

http://www.slashcam-videox.de/cgibin/dvfaq/dvfaq.pl?lesen&quid=10
http://www.pctvsatforum.com/search....1&zeitraum_stop_mon=1&zeitraum_stop_jahr=2001


----------



## ziriander (26. Mai 2003)

Ok, ich werd mich mal durch die beiden Webseiten durcharbeiten.


Nochmals Danke
ziriander


----------



## goela (27. Mai 2003)

Wie schon erwähnt geht es mit VirtualDub! Hab's auch schon mit meiner analogen Videoschnittkarte gemacht! Es geht!


----------

